# Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle



## MaikP (20. Oktober 2010)

Habe im Sommer meine 3Jahre alte Shimano Fireblood Rolle versenkt und ordentlich versandet.
Daraufhin habe ich beim Verkäufer "Angler Shop Brüggen" angerufen und um Zusendung von 3 Kleinteilen gebeten.
Die tolle Antwort dort war, man könne die Rolle nicht selbst zerlegen,Sie würden die Rolle einschicken und ich solle 70€ vorab bezahlen und im übrigen könne ich mich auch selbst an ein Shimano-Service Center wenden.Die Adressen würde ich im Internet finden.Super Laden|gr:
Also die Teile beim eingetragenen "Shimano Service Center Händler " Mitte August bestellt.
Nun ja, angeblich gibt es Lieferprobleme. Ich warte bis heute.
Habe ich mal wieder die 2 besten Händler erwischt oder gibt es diese Probleme bei Shimano öfter?
Ich bitte mal um Erfahrungsberichte.Danke!
Ach so, die Rolle läuft schon wieder mit E-teilen aus dem Metallfachhandel.
Grüße MaikP


----------



## C.K. (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*



> gibt es diese Probleme bei Shimano öfter



Total normal! Teures Produkt, leider kaum Kundenservice.


----------



## Frostbeule (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*

Hallo, also ich habe im Raum HH mit HAV-Shimano in Braak (bei Barsbüttel) super Erfahrungen gemacht. Sehr netter Service und es waren sogar diverse Ersatzteile für meine alten Twin Power F - Rollen vorrätig. Lieferzeiten für Ersatzteile waren auch recht zügig, ich glaube die bieten auch einen Reparaturservice an. www.HAV-shimano.de

Gruß


----------



## wobbler michi (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*

Also wenn ich Teile bestellt habe , dann kamen die auch recht zügig ran.(Geschäft in HH-Rahlstedt, glaube Martin Angelcenter)


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*

Beim Angelshop Brüggen sind die oft bemerkenswert unfreundlich. Ich wollte mir dort mal eine Fliegenrute anschauen und fühlte mich als Kunde eher störend. 

Ich habe auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit HAV gemacht. 

Freundlich, korrekt und einigermaßen flott.


----------



## Wassermännchen (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*

Schau mal hier:http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/
die sind immer nett und Hilfsbereit.


----------



## Udo561 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*

Hi,
dann hatte ich wohl Glück.
Ich benötigte einen neuen Rollenbügel für meine Technium.
Mein Händler ( Bode in Frechen ) hatte diesen nicht auf Lager , hatte ihn aber in meinem Beisein direkt telefonisch bestellt.
Nach 3 Tagen bekam ich einen Anruf das der Rollenbügel da sei , Einbau war kostenlos.
Gruß Udo


----------



## C.K. (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*

Wenn ich das so lese, scheint Shimano ja etwas am Kundenservice getan zu haben. Vor ca. 5 Jahren war das eine Seuche! Keiner konnte liefern eine verloren gegangene Kurbel habe ich dann in Japan bestellen müssen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*

Guck mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146410


----------



## MaikP (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*

Danke für die Antworten.
Habe meine E-Teile  bei HAV bestellt die das den Statements nach eigentlich auf die Reihe kriegen.Liegt also an Shimano.
Ich finde das gehört an die große Glocke gehängt.!!!!
Scheinbar kaufen das Zeug nur Leute die sich das in eine Vitrine legen.
Petri Heil#q


----------



## Nolfravel (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann hatte ich wohl Glück.
> Ich benötigte einen neuen Rollenbügel für meine Technium.
> Mein Händler ( Bode in Frechen ) hatte diesen nicht auf


 


Meiner ist auch schrott:q.


Muss wohl mal wieder bei HAV anrufen, ob nu endlich alles da ist.


JP


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*

Es ist schon auffällig und dann auch wohl die Realität, dass das Serviceverhalten (hier bei den Rollen) vom jeweiligen Händler bzw. Seine-Kunden-Betreuungspartner abhängt, nicht von der Angelmarke (hier Shimano). 
Die einen Hui, die anderen Pfui.

Wenn man es vorher weiß, kann man ja entsprechend reagieren, sich die "Guten" suchen.


----------



## Naabangler (6. November 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*

Hallo, werde mich hier auch mal einklinken. Ich suche für meine Shimano Baitrunner 3500 B eine Explosionszeichnung damit ich Ersatzteile bestellen kann. Im Getriebe sind Zahnräder ausgebrochen. Rolle ist schon zerlegt und gereinigt, aber die Nummer der Teile fehlt mir eben noch. Kann mir jemand helfen? Vielen Dank. Gruß Rudl


----------



## Blauortsand (6. November 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*

ich hatte meine stella fb über den fachhändler meines vertrauens eingeschickt und dann hieß es, dass es für das modell keine ersatzteile mehr gebe ;(

war wohl mein letztes shimano produkt wenn die nicht mal bei ihren flagschiffen 2-3 jahre ersatzteile auf lager legen - was soll das denn!!!


----------



## Jo Black (6. November 2010)

*AW: Ersatzteile für Shimano Rolle*

Wenn dir jemand ZÜGIG mit Shimano Teilen helfen kann, dann Kalles Angelshop in Neustadt,der alte Herr ist fitt und super hilfsbereit.....





MaikP schrieb:


> Habe im Sommer meine 3Jahre alte Shimano Fireblood Rolle versenkt und ordentlich versandet.
> Daraufhin habe ich beim Verkäufer "Angler Shop Brüggen" angerufen und um Zusendung von 3 Kleinteilen gebeten.
> Die tolle Antwort dort war, man könne die Rolle nicht selbst zerlegen,Sie würden die Rolle einschicken und ich solle 70€ vorab bezahlen und im übrigen könne ich mich auch selbst an ein Shimano-Service Center wenden.Die Adressen würde ich im Internet finden.Super Laden|gr:
> Also die Teile beim eingetragenen "Shimano Service Center Händler " Mitte August bestellt.
> ...


----------

